# I need Mod Access to Story Hour



## el-remmen (Jan 10, 2002)

I tried to delete an extraneous thread on story hour - but was not allowed to . . .  PC or Morrus - could ya fix this?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2002)

Err... you _have_ mod access...


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 10, 2002)

Err. . .  I tried to delete a thread three times yesterday and it told me a did not have permission. . . 

So go errr yerself off a bridge!


----------

